# Auto dimming rearview mirror with compass



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am a new owner of a 2005 X-trail. My wife car Jeep Compass has an auto-dimming rearview mirror with compass. I really like this feature and I have notices new vehicles of other makes are doing the same. I have gone to my Nissan dealership and they tried very hard to find a solution but nothing. Is there an OEM in Canada... nay... the world that offers this add on.

Thanks


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Well between Jalal and myself.... CIPA and Gentex will work if you want to go through all the work and putting it on the windshield... seems iffy and time consuming... I found another solution from AlphaMirror. It is a clipon and a lot cheaper... no compass but it auto-dims... when they open I will be ordering... will keep you posted


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the AlphaMirror finally arrived, very nice, quality good, mirror looks good. Total cost C$166, for mirror, shipping, and the 2 governments.

The unit attaches to the current mirror, very snug, there is a retractable brackets to hold it in place as well as strapping.

Will be testing the autodimming feature tonight.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If you can post a picture of your installed product it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is what the mirror looked like box and outsided box


































My current mirror

















Notice the strapping, they are on a retractable clamp, which really secure the mirror on the existing mirror, the strapping is extra security.


















Now AlphaMirror installed

























All this took place in about 5 minutes.

Night testing will likely be on Friday Night and will post outcome on Saturday.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thank you MG. Very informative. It looks very slick & clean.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok... now I had it for a few weeks. And this is my view on the mirror.

The dim works like a lightswitch... it's either ON dim or OFF dim. (I was hoping a gradual dim like the factory installed mirrors)
ON Dim is activated by any light source that is behind you... car.. street lights.. neon lights... If it shines a bright light, the mirror goes to dim. At first I found it annoying but I finally adapted to it.

Driving in the city... if the street lights are bright... it will not go to dim... but as soon as you go to a semi lite street, the mirror may go to dim if there is a light source behind you. The reason I say may... there is a sensor in the front of the mirror that detects if it's dark outside or dark foggy day or sunny or bright with street lights. Depending on the light outside the mirror may go to dim. Again... I found it annoying but I got use to it... 

The backseat middle headrest have to go, if you want the mirror to work. The direct line of sight to the back window is blocked for the sensor to work. OR.... what I did, I turn the mirror upside down and made the sensor look over the middle headrest and the mirror works the way it should.

Over all, it has it's quircks... but for the purpose it is doing for me, it is good. I realize that any auto-dimming mirror will be a challenge for the 2005/6 X-trail. The middle backseat headrest will the be the show stopper, so being as portable as it is, I like it.

Until Gentex or CIPA can peak over the middle headrest or provide a mirror that attaches to the roof, Alphamirror is ask good as it gets.


----------

